# Help a beginner



## Golfaholic (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am a new convert to golf and I am already addicted. Am playing just over 12 months now and am progressing nicely. My handicap is 20 but my friends say I am a better player than my handicap suggests and only allow me 16 to 18 max when we play together. I am hoping someone may be able to help me with the following problem I have. Let me explain. I bought a Cobra speed LD 5 wood and I love it. The shaft is the Tour AD and is perfect for me. I would love to buy a 7 wood with the same shaft but am having no success at all trying to find one in my local golf stores or online. Can anyone suggest to me where I might locate one of these clubs? This club (the 5 wood) suits my game and has helped me out of sticky situations and has helped my game considerably thus my search for a 7 wood and if possible a driver with the same shaft.
Please advise me if these clubs are available to purchase.
Thanks in advance.

Golfaholic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

if you can't find one you might have to buy a 7 and them get it reshafted with the same shaft as your 5 wood welcome to the site too!


----------



## bao (Oct 14, 2010)

*marshell golf trolley*

hello, have anyone appearently hear about marshell golf trolley? One of a dealer tell me about this one but I am really unfamliar with this brand. Is it good to buy a not famous trolley?


----------

